# How many grip tape layers?



## CMAC (Oct 18, 2011)

I've used standard grips since a boy then recently tried a pro's mc grips with 3 tape layers, sadly I have to report it felt sooooooo right, the clubhead felt almost lighter and more controllable as opposed to thinner grips where you feel you have to grip tighter.

So I've ordered mc grips with 2 tape layers, standard grips felt fine but the bigger grips feel so much better, hoping it's going to help winter practice. 

So how many layers do you have, and am I the only one that's missed out on this for years


----------



## Boabski (Oct 18, 2011)

i have standard grips with 5 layers, a few hrs trying different set ups this was what felt right.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 18, 2011)

Standard grips, 1 layer of tape - any more feels like a cricket bat in my hands.


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Oct 18, 2011)

I have 1 layer of tape and always have. The grips feel just right, but I do change them every 6-8 weeks. I do this because my wedges especially wear very quick and they feel so much thinner to me.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 18, 2011)

Standard grips with 3 layers of tape. Would like 4 layers for comfort, but I just block everything right with 4 layers. Can hit 1, 2 or 3 layers fine, but 4, no.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Oct 18, 2011)

M-21 grips with 3 layers of tape in the irons, Black Widow grips with 3 layers of tape on the woods. I've still to get the wedges done, but I'm not sure I want to go uber thick on them.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 18, 2011)

StrangelyBrown said:



			M-21 grips with 3 layers of tape in the irons, Black Widow grips with 3 layers of tape on the woods. I've still to get the wedges done, but I'm not sure I want to go uber thick on them.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmmmm I've forgotten about the woods,wonder if 2 or 3 layers on the driver might help to quieten the hands from being too active? Jason or bob what do you think?


----------



## bobmac (Oct 18, 2011)

In theory it should


----------



## CMAC (Oct 18, 2011)

bobmac said:



			In theory it should
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, def worth a try then, might get mc grip for that as well as the mc grips feel thicker than m21's prob due to the corded top half.


----------



## FaldosJumper (Oct 18, 2011)

What size glove do you wear?


----------



## CMAC (Oct 18, 2011)

FaldosJumper said:



			What size glove do you wear?
		
Click to expand...

i dont however when I did then a medium would be a nice tight fit


----------



## Wayman (Oct 18, 2011)

On my irons are 3 layers with a multi compound grip and on wedges are 2 layers then midsize grip


----------

